Ask HN: What are your favourite self-hosted tools? - zweicoder
======
DrPhish
I self host everything I can at home, so this list might be a bit too
exhaustive, but there wasn't any scope on this ask HN, so...

Overall hardware platform:

4 pcengines alix boxes for openbsd router/firewall appliances

3 supermicro Opteron servers with KVM/corosync/Sheepdog/csync2 for hosting all
VMs

Software:

PF + CARP + pfsync + OpenBGPD for routing

Unbound + NSD + Bind for DNS

SSH/OpenBSD ipsec/apache Guacamole for roaming and permanent site-to-site VPN
(pcengines ALIX hosted at my inlaws in Japan)

Apache + Lets Encrypt + awstats + relayd for serving web pages and analysis

ZoneMinder for video monitoring. Tied into legacy security system for
automation

Postgres for database work. Some mysql/redis

NetDisco + Nagios + NagVis + NFSen + MRTG + Smokeping + PNP4Nagios + NUT +
Splunk + Racktables for monitoring. All configs are dynamically generated from
netdisco db

OpenSMTPD + Citadel (webcit) for email delivery and webmail

Minetest server for kids. We use this tons as a family, and the kids spend
lots of time modding. TW2002 server. TShock server.

OpenELEC for diskless netboot KODI machines around the house

Samba4 Domain controller + NFS for sharing files in different applications

SVN for source control and Config diffs for all servers/tools/network devices

Asterisk via FreePBX / NCID for all phone/CallerID services, including remote
handsets at VPN locations

And that's just the ones that I really enjoy using off the top of my head. I
hope to find lots more things to try in this thread. Metabase already looks
like an awesome candidate!

~~~
purplezooey
I bet you're not in California. The $.27/KWh we pay here would be a
showstopper :)

~~~
fragmede
Not OP, but canceling Youtube Red, HBO Go/Now, and Hulu easily covers the cost
of electricity on beefy server. Just depends on your priorities. I consider
$10/month (what I pay for my desktop class i7 machine, not GP's setup) to have
a place to call home on the Internet (that isn't in the cloud/on hard drive
island/somebody else's computer) to be well worth it, and if you're using
smaller hardware (eg Pizerow) it costs less in electricity than a cup of
coffee in a month.

------
tiangolo
Everything with Docker: [https://www.docker.com/](https://www.docker.com/)

Rancher (to control Docker stacks, set up HTTPS with Let's encrypt, etc):
[http://rancher.com/](http://rancher.com/)

GitLab (git repositories):
[https://about.gitlab.com/](https://about.gitlab.com/)

Rocket.Chat (internal chat): [https://rocket.chat/](https://rocket.chat/)

Sentry (production code error handling):
[https://sentry.io/welcome/](https://sentry.io/welcome/)

Metabase (DB analytics and graphs):
[http://www.metabase.com/](http://www.metabase.com/) Mailu (email server):
[https://github.com/Mailu/Mailu](https://github.com/Mailu/Mailu)

Mailtrain (email marketing, using Mailgun or SparkPost):
[https://mailtrain.org/](https://mailtrain.org/)

KeeWeb (password storage and handling, kind of "self hosted", offline app):
[https://keeweb.info/](https://keeweb.info/)

~~~
maddyboo
Is KeeWeb new? I went through an extensive search for a new password manager a
few months ago when I transitioned from macOS to Arch Linux and yet I've never
heard of it. I ended up settling on Enpass which is decent but not perfect.
KeeWeb looks nice though, how do you like it?

~~~
jlgaddis
FWIW, I use KeePassX [0] on Arch Linux. I also use LastPass (because $work has
an Enterprise account) but I prefer using lastpass-cli [1] instead of the
browser extensions.

[0]:
[https://www.archlinux.org/packages/community/x86_64/keepassx...](https://www.archlinux.org/packages/community/x86_64/keepassx/)

[1]:
[https://www.archlinux.org/packages/community/x86_64/lastpass...](https://www.archlinux.org/packages/community/x86_64/lastpass-
cli/)

~~~
ShareDVI
KeePassX stoppet updating, switch to KeepassXC:
[https://keepassxc.org](https://keepassxc.org)

~~~
jlgaddis
That's fine, it does everything I need it to already.

------
tchaffee
I wish I had a success story to tell, but I've increasingly moved away from
self-hosting. Whenever something breaks I have to pull myself away from the
programming I'm enjoying and go fix it. And if something breaks when I've
already had a long day working under a tight deadline for a client, it feels
like a disaster.

~~~
nilved
That's precisely why I self-host. You can fix it yourself. Most people self-
hosting GitLab will have a better uptime than GitHub.

~~~
CJefferson
I really want you to produce evidence for that. Everyone I know who selfhosts
gitlab has much lower uptime than github.

~~~
eddieroger
Since you're looking to collect anecdata, I've had 100% uptime from my self-
hosted GitLab instance, which has been online for about a year. GitHub may be
on par with that, but it's hard to beat 100%.

~~~
Xoros
Just curious : don't you apply updates ?

I self host my gitlab and when there's an update it goes down for several
minutes (well actually I don't know if it's unusable, haven't tried, but with
the backup and the updates, it's long)

I'm the only one working on it, so that's not a problem for me.

Still, it takes time.

~~~
eddieroger
I must have transposed "unexpected" downtime in my head. Yes, I update the box
and installation periodically, and yeah, that is time that my GitLab
environment is not available, so I guess it's not 100%, but like you I am the
only person using it, so it's effectively 100%

------
eddieroger
GitLab. I know it has it's problems in hosted form, but I've stood GitLab up
on a Linode about a year ago and have had zero problems with it. Since then,
I've grown increasingly dependent on it, starting to use GitLab CI for some
basic automation around things like my blog, or managing my Chef environment.
I started out by standing it up as a test, and am considering strongly
reducing my GitHub footprint in favor of it if only for the "free" private
repos (yeah, I'm paying for a server, so it's not free). I think having GitLab
stood up in my life will actually open me up to other stuff that I hope to
find in this list, too.

Does Plex count? If so, Plex. I love it, and don't remember how I lived
without it.

~~~
brianwawok
I run gitlab in my basement. Takes some hardware to run well but much easier
to do locally.

------
TheAceOfHearts
I really like fossil [0]. It's an alternative to git which includes integrated
bug tracking, wiki, and notes.

Definitely suggest giving a try! I'd absolutely love it if the same
functionality were available with git/github.

[0] [http://fossil-scm.org/index.html/doc/trunk/www/index.wiki](http://fossil-
scm.org/index.html/doc/trunk/www/index.wiki)

~~~
interfixus
Fossil, by the one and only D. Richard Hipp, is a superb, dependable, easily
deployable tool. I use it for all sorts of projects. The executable is one
file, the repo is another (an sqlite one). Things really don't come any easier
than that.

------
captainmuon
Can't believe it hasn't been mentioned yet, but Nextcloud (or Owncloud):

[https://nextcloud.com/](https://nextcloud.com/)

It's basically self-hosted Dropbox, with clients for all mayor Desktop and
Mobile OSes. I set it up for a little team project. Just one account, and a
shared folder where people with a password could upload. I think we will move
to individual accounts at some point.

But it supports much more. It has a calendar similar to Google Calendar and
I've switched to it. It also has plugins for image galleries, contacts,
LibreOffice in the browser, collaborative editing like EtherPad, and so on. I
was very sceptical, but it is really well done.

~~~
jancborchardt
Nextcloud designer here, thanks for mentioning and good to hear you’re happy!
:)

Everyone is welcome to contribute at
[https://github.com/nextcloud/](https://github.com/nextcloud/) :) And in case
anyone is in Berlin, we’re having our annual conference at the moment!
[https://nextcloud.com/conf/](https://nextcloud.com/conf/)

~~~
johnwaynedoe
Thank you! I was not ready to make the jump to self hosting my own Dropbox
alternative until I saw what a polished program you and your team put
together. Great work!

------
xd1936
There's a great list available here:

[https://github.com/Kickball/awesome-
selfhosted](https://github.com/Kickball/awesome-selfhosted)

~~~
ranger207
Also reddit.com/r/SelfHosted and reddit.com/r/HomeLab

------
OzzyB
MailInABox [0]

After getting tired paying GSuite/GMail $5/mth _per user_ I figured it's time
to get my own email server running again.

Runs on a single $10 Linode instance, pretty easy to setup, super-easy to
maintain, does a great job making your emails _not_ end up in the Spam Folder.

[0] [https://mailinabox.email](https://mailinabox.email)

~~~
mauz
I've read that it can be a hassle to host your own mail server. Have you
encountered any issues? Or was it a hassle to set it up?

~~~
akulbe
Having been through the "hassle to host your own email server" experience,
several years ago, I was very skeptical about doing the mailinabox.email
setup.

I was very pleasantly surprised, and have been hosting email for one of my
domains on it for almost 4 years now. It was very easy to set up, and has been
very easy to maintain.

Highly recommended.

~~~
mauz
Good to hear, thanks for the input.

------
moepstar
Pi-hole - network-level adblocking on a Raspi, so even devices without
adblockers get that advantage

Dokku - Heroku-like Docker env for Ruby on Rails development

[https://pi-hole.net](https://pi-hole.net)
[https://github.com/dokku/dokku](https://github.com/dokku/dokku)

~~~
matthberg
What you can do, which pi-hole does, is modify your local hosts file and
redirect ad URLs to 0.0.0.0. I just set it up that way, just as simple if not
easier.

~~~
jlgaddis
The point, I think, is that it will work for every device on your network
that's using Pi-hole as its DNS server instead of just the local PC.

------
photonios
Single, large machine with 28GB of RAM, Intel i7 @ 4.2GHz running in my
bedroom closet, connected to a high-speed 1Gbps/down network. Whole thing runs
Ubuntu 16.

It basically runs almost every service I use:

\- Plex. I tried to use XBMC, but Plex just kills it with their mobile app as
well so I can just continue watching on the iPad. It's like having your
private Netflix.

\- OwnCloud, a self-hosted Dropbox/Google Drive. I keep my password database
(KeePass) here and it nicely syncs across my devices. I also store non-
essential photos there.

\- cgit, a simple Git server. I used to run gitlab, but this is much more
elegant and simple for archiving repo's and hosting my personal repo's, I
don't need much.

\- OpenVPN Server, in case I am in a country where there are certain
restrictions to what I can access and what not. Also useful in case I need to
access some stuff I don't expose over the internet.

\- Henk, my personal home-automation system. I've automated various parts of
my home, such as lighting, air conditioning, heating, roller blinds etc. It's
a bit too exhaustive to outline here. In short, some micro services hooked up
over Kafka. I have multiple instances of those services running in some EC2
machines on Google Cloud in case something happens to my home-server. This is
probably the most important piece of software I have running. It's fully
automated, so if it goes down, I'll lose the comfort of the AC turning on when
I am on my way home.

\- Camera security system. I used to work at a camera security company. I run
their software to monitor my home.

\- Transmission, torrent client. I've written some scripts for post-processing
downloads. When a move finishes downloading, it moves it into the right
location, looks up subtitles on OpenSubtitles.org and adds it to Plex.

\- Nginx + LetsEncrypt for all of that. All of those services have web-
interfaces. I run the web servers locally and use Nginx's reverse proxy to
expose them on a subdomain. LetsEncrypt certificates for all of it.

I've considered renting dedicated machines, but I don't really feel
comfortable not having this on my own servers.

Other tid bits:

\- I live in Romania, 1Gpbs/down costs about $5/month here. Same goes for
electricity, that costs about $15/month for the entire home.

~~~
alcidesfonseca
Anyway you can share those post-download scripts with us :)

------
nikisweeting
\- Bookmark Archiver for keeping local, browsable copies of every important
website I visit. [https://github.com/pirate/bookmark-
archiver](https://github.com/pirate/bookmark-archiver)

\- Webmin for admin and monitoring (better than Nagios imo).
[http://www.webmin.com/](http://www.webmin.com/)

\- Postfix + OpenDKIM for self-hosted email sending & forwarding.

\- SFTP/Samba/AFP for my fileserver.

\- Ikev2 VPN
[https://github.com/jawj/IKEv2-setup](https://github.com/jawj/IKEv2-setup)

------
callahad
Things I've actually kept self-hosting for personal use for more than a year:

\- Wekan (Trello clone) [https://wekan.github.io/](https://wekan.github.io/)

\- Taskwarrior + Taskserver (Todo lists)
[https://taskwarrior.org/](https://taskwarrior.org/)

\- Syncthing (File sync) [https://taskwarrior.org/](https://taskwarrior.org/)

\- The Lounge (IRC client)
[https://github.com/thelounge/lounge/](https://github.com/thelounge/lounge/)

The "Awesome Selfhosted" GitHub repo is a decent place to discover things:
[https://github.com/Kickball/awesome-
selfhosted](https://github.com/Kickball/awesome-selfhosted)

------
Alacart
I run my own git server with Gogs, which is written in go. I set that up 2 or
3 years ago on a 5 dollar DOdroplet and have never had downtime and I haven't
SSH'd into it since the initial setup. I use it all day every day for many
projects and have had up to about 5 devs regularly committing to it as well.
Zero problems, ever.

There's also Gitea which is a fork of Gogs after some contributors became
concerned with the bus factor, very slow feature development, and occasional
disappearance of the maintainer of Gogs. I haven't use it but that's probably
what I'd try first now.

------
fbelzile
Sendy - [https://sendy.co/](https://sendy.co/)

Saves me a lot of money vs using something like MailChimp.

~~~
sethammons
How do you deal with reputation issues?

~~~
naiv
Sendy is hosted but the SMTPs are external like Amazon, Sendgrid etc.

------
GvS
OpenVPN ([https://openvpn.net/index.php/open-
source.html](https://openvpn.net/index.php/open-source.html))

------
Axsuul
Huginn -- it's like your own IFTTT but much more powerful and customizable

[https://github.com/huginn/huginn](https://github.com/huginn/huginn)

~~~
SeriousM
Oh wow, that's awesome!

------
Grue3
I'm hosting this thing [1] to have a search-by-image capability among my
images. Here's a blog [2] which describes how to install it and how I wrote a
Common Lisp client for it.

[1] [https://github.com/pavlovai/match](https://github.com/pavlovai/match)

[2] [http://readevalprint.tumblr.com/post/163569150438/your-
perso...](http://readevalprint.tumblr.com/post/163569150438/your-personal-diy-
image-search)

------
emilsedgh
Metabase - [http://www.metabase.com/](http://www.metabase.com/)

Self hosted BI tool.

------
gglitch
Fossil, Tiddlywiki(?), and for mostly sentimental reasons, this peculiar old
bbs-like suite called Citadel:
[http://www.citadel.org/doku.php/start](http://www.citadel.org/doku.php/start)

~~~
interfixus
Fossil, yes. Yes, yes, yes. Citadel and Webcit, oh dear, if only. I use it for
purely in-house stuff, and would love to expose outwardly. Alas, it quotes my
passwords back to me in plaintext - game over, as far as I'm concerned.

------
cheiff
[https://sandstorm.io/](https://sandstorm.io/) \- includes a lot of good and
useful tools.

------
reportingsjr
Etherpad - [http://etherpad.org](http://etherpad.org)

I always wanted to have the habit of taking lots of notes, but I didn't really
like having to carry around a physical notebook. I set up etherpad and now I
constantly use it to take notes. It has saved me so many times!

~~~
wut42
I'm hosting a public instance of Etherpad since a couple of years. The pads
never expire and it's now hosting over 60GB of data.

------
CommanderData
Pritunl - Self Hosted VPN. Free Site to Site feature you normally pay with
OpenVPN.

[https://pritunl.com/](https://pritunl.com/)

Works on OpenVPN clients and had zero problems connecting multiple users for
many months.

------
wut42
I host a LOT of things! :)

I'm having 5 dedicated servers at Online.net + Small VPS at Scaleway & OVH; +
some backup boxes at friends behind an ADSL.

Tinc for the private network

Proxmox & CBSD for VMs/FreeBSD Jails

Prometheus

ELK

Gitlab. Used gogs in the past but it missed features I needed

Etherpad

Hackpad

nginx + dehydrated (let's encrypt client)

PowerDNS + PowerAdmin

Modoboa (email stack. postfix/amavis/web interface/…)

Rainloop (email web client)

Cloud-Init with No-Cloud

rsyncd

pgsql, mysql, redis, riak, elasticsearch

charybdis (ircd)

bitlbee

znc

irssi

PmWiki

Sentry

Mastodon

Minio

… :) self-host is <3

edit: typo & forgot minio

~~~
tmikaeld
How is your experience with online.net when it comes to dedicated?

~~~
wut42
Pretty good! I've had boxes that got more than 4 years uptime there. Hardware
is solid, network is nice (at least for EU), and when it come to the price:
it's the best ones.

Support is fast and always reactive as well.

~~~
tmikaeld
Thanks for the input, I've got all servers at OVH at the moment and support
is, well, ~3 days.

~~~
wut42
Yeah, I'm not surprised. I've stopped using OVH around 5 years ago for this
and other stuff (they changed prices and options of an offer while already
subscribed). My day job company is still using them but we're moving to Online
because the support at OVH really, really sucks.

Also their network is less stable than Online's.

~~~
tmikaeld
That's really good to know! Thanks for that :)

------
ashwanthkumar
Self hosted for more than 5 years now.

\- GoCD - [https://www.gocd.org/](https://www.gocd.org/)

\- Hadoop

~~~
rightisleft
+1 for GoCD. Super easy to setup and deploy on a on premise bare metal boxes.
Save $$$

~~~
tra3
What do you like about GoCD? Why GoCD over Jenkins?

------
pathtracer
GitBucket (git repositories) -
[https://gitbucket.github.io/](https://gitbucket.github.io/) runs on the JVM
and it's a breeze to set up

------
blfr
I'm newly enchanted with Mailpile.

[https://www.mailpile.is/](https://www.mailpile.is/)

Technically it's an email client but since it works in your browser anyway,
you can run it on a server as a personal webmail. It can work with a local MTA
or regular accounts at other providers for which it provides automatic
configuration with ISPDB. It supports all the basic functions and GPG.

------
ollybee
Grafana - The attention to detail is amazing. I've not even looked at similar
hosted services, I find it hard to believe they are better.

------
yk
A wiki, I use gitit (because it has markdown and a git backend, not that I
currently use those two...).

[https://github.com/jgm/gitit/tree/master/](https://github.com/jgm/gitit/tree/master/)

------
INTPenis
One thing that hasn't been mentioned here yet is Emby.

Awesome home media library solution. I finally broke down and bought the
lifetime license so I can download media to my tablet and watch it offline.

But even without the license the software is rock solid and amazing.

Other than that my list resembles other lists.

pcengines apu for home router

gitlab (I actually found that gitlab was overkill for personal use so I either
use gitlab.com private repos or just git+ssh at home)

nextcloud for family pics

siptrack for password and inventory management

kodi

openvpn to access my LAN

I have a kvm hypervisor at home with a homebuilt nas for setting up testing
and PoC virtually.

the nas is fedora+zfs+iscsi with one 4x2.5" SATA 5.25" bay in an external
cradle connected with eSATA and one internal 5.25" bay with 6x2.5" sata disks.
all disks 1TB, two separate zpools with raidz.

------
cormacrelf
TeamCity
([https://www.jetbrains.com/teamcity/](https://www.jetbrains.com/teamcity/)).
Seq ([https://getseq.net/](https://getseq.net/)).

~~~
rhencke
TeamCity is such a wonderful CI tool.

I've tried in vain to find an open-source equivalent that has TeamCity's world
view regarding snapshot dependencies and VCS triggers, but so far my search
has left me empty-handed. That, plus the wide variety of niceties it bakes in
(manually cancelling a build that was running for much longer than usual? It
will automatically offer to add a note to that build that it was cancelled
because it was hung. Etc.) has made it hard to use anything else. The search
continues...

~~~
cormacrelf
There are barely any other programs in existence with quite as many tiny
features, let along open source and for the same purpose.

For those who don't know, they give out $free licenses to open source projects
so it's a viable and more customizable alternative to TravisCI for your next
Github adventure if you want to try it out.

It's even $free for closed source with <= 20 build configurations. I'm sitting
on... 19

------
the_common_man
Cloudron [https://cloudron.io](https://cloudron.io) it basically gives you
curated docker packages and does all the setup automatically. I use it for
gogs, WordPress, email, meemo notes

------
keltvek
I self host everything I need:

Website: nginx + Let's Encrypt + Piwik (analytics)

Mail: mailcow

IM: Riot.im

Blog: Pelican static site generator

Logs: Graylog

Monitoring: Zabbix

Seedbox: deluge

Music: subsonic

File sharing: Seafile

Contacts&Calendar: Nextcloud

DNS: unbound

VPN: OpenVPN

Git: Gitlab

There is probably more.

------
vmp
Gogs for lightweight git repo hosting, works great, zero maintenance.

~~~
callahad
I've heard really good things about the community-driven Gogs fork called
Gitea: [https://gitea.io/](https://gitea.io/)

~~~
tscs37
Gitea is quite neat.

The Github Integration makes it easier for people to contribute.

------
kawera
Don't know if it qualifies as self-hosted but Web Maker is like an offline
Codepen packaged as a Chrome extension:

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/web-
maker/lkfkkhfh...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/web-
maker/lkfkkhfhhdkiemehlpkgjeojomhpccnh/)

[https://github.com/chinchang/web-maker/](https://github.com/chinchang/web-
maker/)

------
jaden
Private Bin (encrypted sharing of data) -
[https://github.com/PrivateBin/PrivateBin](https://github.com/PrivateBin/PrivateBin)

KeeWeb (for accessing KeePass database) -
[https://github.com/keeweb/keeweb](https://github.com/keeweb/keeweb)

------
Spakman
Radicale for CalDAV and CardDAV. Simplest way I've found to sync my Android
contacts and calendar to somewhere I own.

------
riffic
Shaarli personal bookmarking service

[https://github.com/shaarli/Shaarli](https://github.com/shaarli/Shaarli)

[https://shaarli.readthedocs.io/en/master/](https://shaarli.readthedocs.io/en/master/)

------
endlessvoid94
Queryclips - [https://www.queryclips.com](https://www.queryclips.com)

I've started to use QueryClips for all of my simple querying and sharing. It's
got some advantages over Heroku Dataclips, like the ability to invite your
colleagues, support for MySQL, etc.

------
raybb
Depends how you define self hosted but I use Easy Gmail Scheduler
([https://github.com/RayBB/easy-gmail-
scheduler](https://github.com/RayBB/easy-gmail-scheduler)). To send gmail
messages later without any third party.

Disclosure: I made the app.

------
majewsky
nginx (HTTP), Prosody (XMPP) and uMurmur (Mumble voice-chat) stand out as
being very easy to set up (single configuration file, good documentation) and
having no failure modes that I'm aware of.

nginx deserves particular mention for handling a HN frontpage crowd on a
single-core VM without even blinking.

------
busterarm
Algo, your personal IPSEC VPN in the cloud.

ELK Stack.

------
venti
InvoicePlane is a superb tool that I regularly use for writing, sending and
tracking of the invoices that I send to my clients:
[https://invoiceplane.com/](https://invoiceplane.com/)

I wish it had a proper API, though.

~~~
braunshizzle
I was using InvoicePlane but then switched to InvoiceNinja for the accessible
RESTful API! There's even a converter for it Plane -> Ninja.

------
hedora
For news reading: miniflux (I hacked up the css to make it legibile)

I plan to start self hosting a copy of five-filters rss, which scrapes full
text from rss feed articles. It is basically the ultimate ad blocker / AMP
replacement.

------
gorkemcetin
Countly, to track users and analyse their mobile & web data
([http://github.com/countly/countly-server](http://github.com/countly/countly-
server))

------
prettynatty
dialog messenger ([https://dlg.im](https://dlg.im)) and sentry
([https://sentry.io](https://sentry.io))

------
pmontra
Redmine, Gitolite, Etherpad, Mattermost.

Does Syncthing count as self hosted too?

------
mslate
Redash: [https://redash.io/](https://redash.io/)

Self-hosted option absolutely annihilates Chart.io and Periscope Data on
pricing.

------
fao_
GCC, Linux

EDIT: Oops, wrong definition.

------
quickthrower2
Gitlab, JIRA, SQL Server, Kibana, Elastic Search, Zabbix

------
m-p-3
Nginx + Let's Encrypt to reverse proxy some of my personal web services over a
single port (443) to punch through some restrictive firewalls.

------
kqr2
Any good recommendations for an open source tool that can do traceability
between requirements, specifications, implementation, and testing?

------
nmaggioni
LXC Containers:

\- Koel (Web-based music player;
[https://github.com/phanan/koel](https://github.com/phanan/koel))

\- Aria2 (generic downloader;
[https://aria2.github.io/](https://aria2.github.io/))

\- GPodder (podcast downloader;
[https://gpodder.github.io/](https://gpodder.github.io/))

\- PiHole (mostly for curiosity, I now use full-blown DNS & DHCP servers;
[https://pi-hole.net/](https://pi-hole.net/))

\- OpenVPN ([https://openvpn.net/](https://openvpn.net/))

\- Pritunl (OpenVPN failover; [https://pritunl.com/](https://pritunl.com/))

\- PlexPy (Plex monitoring;
[https://github.com/JonnyWong16/plexpy](https://github.com/JonnyWong16/plexpy))

\- BIND (DNS server;
[https://wiki.debian.org/Bind9](https://wiki.debian.org/Bind9))

\- ISC-DHCP
([https://wiki.debian.org/DHCP_Server](https://wiki.debian.org/DHCP_Server))

\- Smokeping (connection monitoring;
[https://oss.oetiker.ch/smokeping/](https://oss.oetiker.ch/smokeping/))

\- Ansible (central host with playbooks;
[https://www.ansible.com/](https://www.ansible.com/))

\- Graylog (log aggregation;
[https://www.graylog.org/](https://www.graylog.org/))

\- Wallabag ("read it later";
[https://wallabag.org/en](https://wallabag.org/en))

\- Home Assistant (home automation; [https://home-assistant.io/](https://home-
assistant.io/))

\- Bookstack (documentation;
[https://www.bookstackapp.com/](https://www.bookstackapp.com/))

\- Observium (network devices monitoring;
[https://www.observium.org/](https://www.observium.org/))

VMs:

\- PfSense (firewall & permanent VPN for some containers;
[https://www.pfsense.org/](https://www.pfsense.org/))

\- Rancher (Docker orchestration; [http://rancher.com/](http://rancher.com/))

Rancher (Cattle environment):

\+ ELK stack ([https://www.elastic.co/](https://www.elastic.co/))

\+ Concourse CI (just to experiment, I prefer GitLab's CI;
[https://concourse.ci/](https://concourse.ci/))

\+ Dumpster (my own temporary file upload platform, with additional YubiKey
support;
[https://github.com/nmaggioni/dumpster](https://github.com/nmaggioni/dumpster))

\+ Own Telegram bot (talks with ELK)

\+ Let's Encrypt renewal daemon

\+ FaaS (either [https://github.com/iron-
io/functions](https://github.com/iron-io/functions) or
[https://github.com/alexellis/faas](https://github.com/alexellis/faas), even
though I'm actually waiting for
[https://openwhisk.incubator.apache.org/](https://openwhisk.incubator.apache.org/))

\+ Private Docker registry

I may have left something out, some more services/containers/VMs are disabled
due to low usage.

------
captn3m0
Run a few things:

\- znc bouncer \- caddy server that proxies to a few sites \- libreelec/kodi
\- dnscrypt server

------
homero
Sendy, newsletter services are charging thousands of times more where now I
pay cents for ses

------
LeicaLatte
Lets Encrypt

------
komuW
Nginx as file server with self generated ssl certificates.

Aria2c for torrents and other downloads.

Wireguard for vpn.

------
uptime
traefik for automatic LetsEncrypt SSL proxy to expose docker public subhosts

portainer for nice docker mgt ui

discourse for forums wordpress w discourse sso

netdata for health monitoring

pg

actionherojs for microsvcs

simplesamlphp

shinyserver

cocalc for notebooks

looking at nextcloud if i can get libreoffice to behave w ssl

------
stevenschmatz
Prometheus and Grafana for sure. Open source monitoring FTW!

------
marcinkuzminski
Appenlight.com, for performance and exception tracking

------
type0
Caddy server, MediaGoblin, FreeNAS, WeeChat

------
gm
Phabricator.

------
chatman
Apache Solr, self hosted search.

------
exabrial
Gitlab and graylog

------
rocky1138
git, GNU Social

------
fergie
Bugzilla

